# My recording of Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture has been released on YouTube



## Mark Emanuele (Nov 18, 2018)

My recording of Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture with The Omega Radio Symphony Orchestra uses ALL of the optional instrumentation in the score. We recorded it with an expanded orchestra, pipe organ, 4 cannons, chimes, and fanfare brass. It is released on YouTube and is at 



Please enjoy what is IMHO (well maybe not so humble 8^)...) the most exciting recording of this great work.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

That was fun, for sure


----------



## Mark Emanuele (Nov 18, 2018)

*Tchaikovsky - 1812 Overture, in E♭ major, Op. 49 - Mark Emanuele - ORSO*



david johnson said:


> That was fun, for sure


Thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed it.
Mark


----------

